# California mantis



## SSimsswiSS (Jul 9, 2010)

Snapped this shot of one I'm currently keeping.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cute, I like how some nymphs hold up thier abdomens.


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice, it looks like it could very well be a California mantid (_Stagmomantis limbata _look a lot like them). How many do you have?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2010)

cute baby~!


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Jul 10, 2010)

Ntsees said:


> Nice, it looks like it could very well be a California mantid (_Stagmomantis limbata _look a lot like them). How many do you have?


I have 2.1


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 11, 2010)

SSimsswiSS said:


> I have 2.1


Ok, hopefully you have a pair. When they are adults, try to post up some pictures of them.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 26, 2010)

I know there's a lot of confusion on S. california. I'm just interested in any information out there. Especially considering S. limbata has a strong pressence in California.


----------



## ismart (Jul 26, 2010)

I would also love to see if what you have is the elusive S. californica? Would be great if we finally had some in culture.


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 27, 2010)

It doesn't look like my S. limbata.


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 28, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> It doesn't look like my S. limbata.


The main thing I was looking at in the picture was the dark band in the first abdominal segment of the abdomen. The California mantids are known to have that (2 I think). Limbatas shouldn't have the band on the abdomen.


----------

